

How to read one book per week - oscardelben
http://www.freestylemind.com/how-to-read-one-book-per-week/

======
icey
I was hoping for some actual content here, and sadly, there wasn't really any
to be had. The author (who appears to be our submitter) just says he plans to
read 1 book per week between now and the end of the year.

The closest it comes to "how" is saying that he'll spend an hour a day working
on it.

~~~
oscardelben
Yes I am the author of the post. Thanks for feedback. The "how" I intended to
point out, is to read one hour per week, but to plan in advance on what to
read, and to dedicate extra time every week for books such as SICP. Some time
ago I couldn't believe that reading one hour per week would eventually
translate to 50 books per year, so maybe it is still useful for someone.

~~~
icey
I think that's a better way to convey the point. Maybe you have to be more
obvious for slow thinkers like me ;)

~~~
oscardelben
I'm going to update the article based on your suggestion. Thank you :)

